# APA Weight Pull near Ardmore, Oklahoma



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

*Oklahoma "Tune-Up"*​ *Date:* 9/20/2009 *Location:* Lone Grove, OK *Surface / Format:* Rails/Carpet/MWPP *Event Organizer:* Jeremy Reed *Chief Judge:* Brian Hosfelt *Sponsor(s):* 
*Prize(s):* 
*Weigh-ins:* 8:00-8:45am *Start Time:* 9:00am *Fees:* $15.00 per dog *Directions:* Exit 31B in Ardmore off of I-35, follow Highway 70 west. At third stop light (Brock Road) turn left. Will follow approximately 3 miles till road dead ends. At dead end turn right(Buckskin Road) and follow approximately 1/4 mile to stop sign. Go straight through stop sign and its the second house on the right. *Lodging:* Numerous hotels off of I-35 in Ardmore, 8 miles from show site. Motel 6- 580-226-7666 *Other Information:* 
*Address:* 
Lone Grove, OK


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

For people in North Texas this event just 30 miles North of the border of Oklahoma and Texas.


----------

